# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Aktivitete, organizime në NYC, NY!

## Toro

Kompozitori i ri Elton Vojka do te jape nje koncert per piano me pjese klasike dhe bashkekohore, ne 22 tetor 2003, ne Saint Mary's Church , ne Rosebank , Staten Island, ne oren 20.00 te mbremjes.

Elton Vojka ka lindur ne Tirane ne 1978. Ne moshen 6 vjecare filloi mesimet muzikore nen drejtimin e kompozitoreve Agim Krajka dhe Agim Cumani. Gjate viteve 1994-1997 , Eltoni vazhdoi studimet e tij per muzike ne shkollen e mesme artistike "Jordan Misja", duke bere njekohesiht dhe debutin e tij ne orkestren e te rinjve te Bashkise se Tiranes.
Ne vitin 1997 filloi studimet ne Institutin e Larte te Arteve , dega muzike. Gjate kohes si student ka marre pjese ne Konkursin e Kompozitoreve te Rinj te organizuar nga Ministria e Kultures, ka dhene shfaqje ne koncerte dhe ka marre pjese ne prezantime muzikore ne RTSH.
Ne korrik te 2001, Eltoni mbrojti diplomen me nje kompozim te muzikes klasike per piano dhe orkester. Ky punim u paraqit per here te pare ne Itali nga nje orkester e madhe ne nje koncert ne RAI, i sponsorizuar nga Ministria e Kultures.
Eltoni eshte antar i Grupit te Kompozitoreve te Institutit Italian te Kultures , ka marre pjese ne koncerte dhe shfaqje te organizuaa nga ky institucion ne qytete te Shqiperise dhe jashte saj. 
Eltoni ka punuar si drejtues ne orkestren e te rinjve te Bashkise se Tiranes dhe si instruktor ne Kollegjin Grek ne Tirane.
Aktualisht jep shfaqje ne "Omonia Cafe" ne Astoria , Quenns, NYC.



* ELTON VOJKA* 
paraqet nje program me pjese klasike dhe bashkekohore

Adresa:* Saint Mary's Church
Rosebank, Staten Island, New York.

Te merkuren, 22 Tetor 2003, ora 20.00.

HYRJA ESHTE FALAS! 

Jeni te ftuar te kaloni nje mbremje te kendeshme!*

----------


## Toro

* ELTON VOJKA*

----------


## Toro

Si mund te shkoni ne adresen e mesiperme:

----------


## liliella

Miresevini tek FESTIVALI.COM. Me 9 Nentor 2003 ne Lehman College ne Bronx, NY do te mbahet Festivali XIII Shqiptar. 

Me kete rast do te shihni nje Fetival me plan te ri garues. Shperblime do te kete per disa diciplina te ndryshme, sikurse:
- Kengetari me i mire i Festivalit
- Valltarët më të mirë të Festivalit
- Debitanti më i mirë i Festivalit
- Kostumi më i mirë në Festival
- Shpërblimi i madh i publikut

Shpresojme se do te vini te merrni pjese ne kete Festival. Pas festivalit do te kemi edhe muzike dhe ushqime tradicionale shqiptare.  


Orchestra $15
Mezzanine $12
Gallery $10.


Festivali mbahet ne:
LEHMAN COLLEGE
Lehman Center for Performing Arts
250 Bedford Park Blvd
Bronx, New York

----------


## Larsus

Cronica de Una Murete Anunciada / Chronicle of a Death Foretold   

Spanish Repertory Theatre 138 E 27th St, New York, NY 10016  
Date & Time: 2:00 pm Sunday, Nov. 2, 3:00 pm Saturday, Nov. 8, 8:00 pm Friday, Nov. 14 

* PARADA NE NYC* 
November 8
Toys 'R Us Holiday Parade
Manhattan 9am; Broadway bet 56th St - 44th Sts

November 11
Veteran's Day Parade
Manhattan Time and location to come
last year's route was: Fifth Ave from 26th - 41st St

November 27, Thanksgiving Day
9:00 am
Macy's 77th Annual Thanksgiving Day Parade 
Dial 212-494-4495 for additional information. 
The parade begins at 77th Street and Central Park West, and ends at Macy's at 34th Street and Broadway. There is restricted access from 36th to 38th Street on Broadway and on 34th Street from Broadway to 7th Avenue on the north side of the street.

November 26, Thanksgiving Eve
3:00pm - 10:00pm
And of course there's the Thanksgiving Eve Balloon inflation from the hours of 3:00pm to 10:00pm at and around the American Museum of Natural History. It's an annual event wherein thousands of spectators gather to see the huge balloons get filled with helium.

dhe sot:

----------


## Larsus

You can register for this event online:

Rick DellaRatta of Jazz for Peace will perfoming a benefit concert for the Brooklyn Homeless Housing Development Corporation. Ticket sales will be used to support a transitional family residence for homeless women with children. Donations will also be accepted. Come enjoy a Jazz concert performed by a talented artist and support a much needed service in the Brooklyn Community. Event will also feature a art display by two emerging artists Vicki Greismer and Jeanell Sanson.

This event is for :elefanti: his benefit Jazz concert is to support a transitional familiy residence for homeless families with children.


Directions:

C train to 103rd Street 
106th Street Between Manhattan Avenue and Central Park West 

URL:
http://www.geocities.com/jazzforpeace 
Email:
sofkins@optonline.net

----------


## Larsus

WELCOME TO THE BALKANS: 
ALBANIA AND YUGOSLAVIA AFTER COMMUNISM 

Presented with Cineaste magazine 
Dan Georgakas, consulting editor of Cineaste, hosts three evenings of films that examine the aftermath of the collapse of communism in the Balkans. Following each film, there will be a discussion led by a moderator from Cineaste. 

"Lamerica" 
Wednesday, November 12 at 6 p.m. 
One year after the fall of the communist regime in Albania, a young Italian hustler arrives to set up sweatshops. As he deals with corruption and chaos, his own Sicilian identity plays an unexpected role. In a brilliant final sequence, he understands how the people and dreams of modern Albania are like those of Italy at the turn of the 20th century. Directed by Gianni Amelio. 1995. 116 minutes. Color. Subtitles.

This event is for :e lashte: vents are open to the public at no charge. Space is limited, and reservations are required. Doors open 30 minutes before programs begin. Note that we cannot guarantee a seat for registered guests once a program begins. Register by phone at (212) 992-9091 or send an e-mail to vernon.center@nyu.edu with your name, address, phone and the event for which you are registering.


Directions:
Detailed directions available at http://www.nyu.edu/vernon.center/about.html 


Email:
vernon.center@nyu.edu

----------


## une jam Z...

Essex , 28 Nendor.

----------


## Larsus

SLIDE SHOW:
"Alpe-Balkan-Adria"
By Ivo Skoric

Tuesday, Nov. 18th, 2003 at 7 pm

On this trip we visited three of five societies that emerged out 
of
the failure of Former Yugoslavia. We kayaked to Montenegro's 
border
with Albania, hiked to Slovenia's border with Austria, and sailed 
to
Croatia's island Bisevo, the farthest west inhabited island in
Adriatic, after a forest fire. We found vibrant, forward looking
societies, that want to put behind the horrors of the recent past 
and
join the ranks of Europe. 

Come for the slide show and discussion about the region in the 
21st
century


PLACE: RACCOON SPACE.

RACCOON SPACE is located at 43-32 22nd Street (between 43rd and 
44th
Avenues), Suite 301, (buzzer 301), Long Island City. 

By subway: take E or V train to Ely Avenue, or 7 to Court Square.

Driving directions and map available at the web site:
http://balkansnet.org/prostor.html 



Location: NYC
Deadline: Nov 18, 2003

----------


## Toro

_presenting LEONORA JAKUPI,first apperance in America._

*FIRST ANNUAL CONCERT,
DECEMBER 20, 2003
SATURDAY NIGHT (6pm to 10pm)*

orchestra seats: 40$
balcony:30$

Also: * GJYSTE VULAJ and MYZAFER KOLIQI* 

adress: LEHMAN COLLEGE
250 Bedford park Blvd , W. Bronx, NY.

For ticket and information:
call (212) 825-1924
     ( 646) 610-2310
     (917)  468-3909
Email: fino@finowallstreet.com

----------


## Larsus

Hi, fellow Albanian,
      I thought you might be interested in the peacefull rally that we (New Albanian Generation ) are organizing on Jan 23, 2004 from 10:00-12:00 am at 47-th street and 1-st Ave. We would apreciate your participation and your support. Also we would kindly ask you to inform your friends and family to gather with us (always if you can). This is a good oportunity for us to give a hand  to our patriots overseas.



DEMONSTRATE PAQESORE

23 Shtatori eshte nje date e zakonshme per shumicen e njerezve. Megjithate, per nje familje shqiptare dhe per te gjithe shqiptaret e vertete, eshte nje dite zije.  Pikerisht ne kete dite, nje i ri shqiptar, VULLNET BYTYCI, u vra nga nje ushtar grek ne kufirin greko-shqiptar.

	Ndonese i armatosur vetem me endrren per nje jete me te mire, ai u qellua pa meshire nga ushtari racist grek, ndersa po perpiqej te shpetonte  jeten e vet.  Nuk eshte rasti i pare qe shqiptaret keqtrajtohen dhe vriten nga greket, e as nuk ka per te qene i fundit, per sa kohe qe nuk merret ndonje mase per ti sjelle vrasesit para drejtesise.

	Ky incident, se bashku me shume te tjere, eshte denuar rende nga nje mori organizatash nderkombetare, dhe grupe per mbrojtjen e te drejtave te njeriut.   Pa marre parasysh, vrasesi eshte liruar nga qeveria greke.  Ky fakt eshte nje tregues i qarte se shqiptaret, nje popull evropian, diskriminohen dhe trajtohen si qytetare te dores se fundit ne Greqi.

	Shume pjestare te familjeve tona po i provojne mbi kurriz pasojat e ketij paragjykimi duke e lene si detyre per ne qe te nxerrim ne pah para Amerikes dhe opinionit boteror keqtrajtimin, diskriminimin dhe poshterimin qe ne shqiptaret vuajme nen nje nga vendet a Bashkimit Evropian ne shekullin e njezetenje.

	I riu shqiptar, Vullnet Bytyci, mund te kishte qene vellai, babai, kusheriri, burri ose shoku i kujtdo nga ne.  Shpirti i tij nuk ka per te rene ne qetesi dhe do te na ndjeke pergjithmone nese ia leme vdekjen te zhytet ne harrese.  Prandai ju kerkojme te gjithe shqiptareve te bashkojne forcat me GJENERATEN E RE SHQIPTARE, ne nje demonstrate paqesore para Kombeve te Bashkuara me 23 Janar, 2004, nga ora 10.00am deri ne 12.00pm ne adresen :
DAG HAMMARSKJOLD PLAZA:  47st. / 1 ave.

	Fati i shume emigranteve shqiptare varet nga kjo demonstrate. Ju lutem mos harroni se jemi po njesoj, emigrante te brezit te pare ose te dyte, thjesht me fat me te mire se sa te tjeret.


E derguar me email, nga nje grup. Larsusi, vete nuk ka asnje lloj afiliation me njoftimin e mesiperm...Demonstrim te mbare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## liliella

Na nderoni me pjesemarrjen tuaj ne mbremjen "Festojme se Bashku" me
rastin e 7 dhe 8 Marsit.Nën tingujt e muzikës së orkestrës të Raif
Hysenit dhe zërit të ëmbël të këngëtareve të mirënjohura Merita
Halilit,Shqipe Kastratit dhe Morena Reka

Çmimi i biletës :
$55.00 për person
$50.00 për anëtaret
Tavolina prej
10 vetash $500.00

Organizata e Gruas
Shqiptaro-Amerikane
"Motrat Qiriazi"
212-244-8440

----------


## Larsus

Ke ka marre malli per teater cilesor, Primary Stages ne E59 59 st shfaq keto dite "The Stendhal Syndrome" Dje u rikthye ne skene Isabella Rosellini gruja e Martin Scorzese. Shfaqja ja vlente shume, jo pak. Isabella, permend shqipateret ne nje moment.Kush eshte art buff te shkoje ta shohe se eshte shume witty, e realizuar shume mire dhe funny too. 

New York theater debut at Primary Stages in The Stendhal Syndrome, an evening of two 45-minute beauty-themed one-acts, the first new plays since 1998 from Terrence McNally (Frankie and Johnny). The plays are about that emotion you have when you encounter art, when your intellect stops, she says. Its hard to give it a word; thats why they invented the term Stendhal Syndrome. In Full Frontal Nudity, Rossellini plays a tour guide in front of Michelangelos David. In Prelude & Liebestod, shes the wife of a famous orchestra conductor. Both characters, she says, are pretty strong women. The same may be said of Rossellini, who appears undaunted by the New York stages occupational hazards: long hours and low pay. Im getting $304 a week, she says with a laugh.

ne plan kam te shof Alixxx ne wonderland next.....(cabaret mostly)

----------


## DhArMa

Albanian heritage festival ne New York.   

Ftohet gjith komuniteti Shqiptar me banim ne New York dhe kudo.
ALBANIAN HERITAGE DAY 
JUNE 27, 2004, 12PM-7PM
TIBBETS BROOK PARK, YONKERS, NEW YORK
RAIN OR SHINE
FREE ADMISSION
ALBANIAN ENTERTAINMENT, FOOD AND SPORTS
COME ONE - COME ALL!

More info PM  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Larsus

I'm Gonna Kill the President!" A Federal Offense
Hieronymous BANG presents "I'm Gonna Kill the President!" A Federal Offense, the story of a confused student's revolutionary awakening. 

Audience members should meet on the south sidewalk of 10th Street, between Avenues A & B. Audience must arrive at the meeting place 30 minutes in advance of performance time (latecomers will not be shown to the theatre). Make sure you are not followed! 

Schedule:
Tuesday, August 17 - Sunday, August 22 at 10pm
Wednesday, August 25 - Saturday, August 28 at 10pm
Monday, August 30 - Saturday, September 4 at 10pm

----------


## Leila

Cfare date i bie Mermaid Parade kete vit? Se do leviz shume e dua t'i kordinoj datat qe do jem ne NY/NJ rrotull kesaj date.

----------


## sunshine

Ka mundesi te me ndihmoje dikush me New Year's Eve parties ne NY ose NJ? Po qe se keni informacion edhe per kengetaret qe do te jene aty.
Faleminderit per ndihmen,

Sunshine

----------


## gjkastrioti

Per te gjithe ju shqiptare te diaspores. mos harroni se kudo qe te jeni, Festat e 7-8 marsit jane festa edhe ne Diaspore. Hajde gezuar festat kudo qe jeni

----------


## Larsus

Speech at Columbia University Breakthrough Elections in Albania?

Friday, March 25 at 12:001302 International Affairs Building at Columbia University420 West 118th Street (corner of Amsterdam), NYC 

An elegant dinner with prominent Albanians in NYC area at Brunos RistoranteFriday, March 25 at 19:00240 East 58th Street (between 3rd and 2nd Avenue), 


NYC Radio MILOS organizes Mjaft event at ZANAs Friday, March 25 at 22:0030 
East 30th Street, NYC

----------


## Ngadhnjyesi

Filloi shfaqja e filmit Italian "Don't move" ne te cilin Penelope Cruz luan rolin e nje refugjate Shqiptare.
Ja nej pershkrim i shkurter:
Long haunted by the memory of a passionate love affair that ended in tragedy, Dr Timoteo Rossi is forced to confront his past when Angela, his teenage daughter, goes into a coma after a near fatal accident. This crisis forces him to weigh the value of his daughter's life and his own. This spark leads us into his past affair with Italia, a tender but damaged soul who works as a hotel maid, and on whom Timoteo risks his marriage to Elsa, a beautiful journalist. Seemingly unaware of her husband's affair, Elsa lets Timoteo lead his double life, until that is, she gets pregnant and he has to make a choice -- a decision that will break both his and Italia's hearts. However, Angela, the light of his life, was born from this tragic tale, and it is she who has made his life worth living. 

Filmi shfaqet ne Landmark Sunshine Cinema
143 East Houston Street, New York,

----------

